# Lap Land



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Did some laps this morning around Garden State Plaza

Set my garmin on intervals. I was happy with results, but would like to see that 19.8 mph lap reach 20.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/68695822

Other places I did laps last year and will again this year are


Brookdale Park
Branch Book Park
Garrett Mountain









_just got me campy record shifters rebuilt. 1st ride with them this morning *sweet*_


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

nice one .. Rahway River Park is a good place to do intervals too .. 2 mile loop park. 
and they do tuesday night crit during summer I think.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the heads up. that reservoir near allaire would be good too but they don't allow bikes.

i heard you neard a permit to cycle in central park. Is that true? or they just ticket you if you blow a light.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Jockey Hollow. TopoUSA puts it at 2.75 miles & 370 feet of climbing. Very little traffic, and it's all one-way.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

i'd like to get out to jockey hollow mtb lew morris

did river road this morning

some folks do repetes on the alpine climb sorta a lap things, i go out and back river road
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/68843825









took the trek


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

did my normal sunday mtb ride down into the meadowlands (mtbed there 5 out of 6 sundays in a row, 1 sunday I missed roadie to denville). i extended the loop to around the meadowlands sports grounds 









<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/69373104'></iframe>

although they've had cycling races in the past at the meadowlands grounds, imho the new re-route off the nj tpke into the meadowlands grounds makes cycling there not so good, also the new stadium may have killed the good loop.

i'm familiar with the areas as its how i ended up in jersey in 1999 the printing company i worked for got bought out and relocated to the corner of 503 & 120 (paterson plank)

for march i'm sticking with garden state plaza for my laps, then towards april with the cherry blossums i'll head over to branch brook, although i may head over sooner to check out the race series they have over there:thumbsup:


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

what is traffic like at the mall? I would think not so great cause it is always busy. Have you done any laps at Rockland lake? it's a bit hilly for the back portion but a nice loop

Are you still doing the Tuesday or Wed morning rides on River Road?


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Garden State Plaza is closed on Sunday. Excluding the restaurants, none of the stores are open, it's a Bergen County law.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

thru march i'm cycling river road on tuesday mornings and gsp thursday morning. around the mall between 6 am and 7 am its not busy. i go clock wise (right turns) it seems to be okay, road is beat up just after the movie until route 4.

i did the meadowlands again tonight on my mtb
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/70525244

also on saturdays i'm doing another river road loop

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/70179781'></iframe>


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*branch brook*

biked over to branch brook over the week end and a did a lap there, caught some of the cat 1 race which was delayed due to wet roads









<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/71362770'></iframe>


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*overpeck*

did some wind sprints at the new overpeck today

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/79294427










last night did group ride from glen rock
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/79242655


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

went back to overpeck today with my new tt wheel set, it was windy today but it felt great with the new tt wheel set, even though my campy record crank broke, the chorus crank matches the dr's & brakes [shifters are record just rebuilt last month]:thumbsup: 









https://connect.garmin.com/activity/83598025

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/83598025'></iframe>


----------

